

Tell HN: You should pay me $250 to build something for you. - Brewer

I'm a college student majoring in Computer Science and I love hacking on cool software projects. I have a bit of experience with Python and some experience with Django as well. I'm a quick learner though and I wouldn't mind picking up some Ruby/Rails experience!<p>My list of projects is pretty short. I built my own website (which is yet to go live because I don't have the money for a domain) and I'm a research assistant for a CS professor at my university (doing work with robots using Java). Aside from that, there isn't much else.<p>I want two things out of this: I want experience, and I want a little bit of pay. The experience is more important, but of course I'd like to have some money so that I can fund my own projects.<p>My price is $250, flat rate. Here's the catch: We will decide on a deadline together and if I don't meet that deadline, I will finish the work and it will all be free.<p>Other conditions will apply and we'll discuss those later.<p>Feel free to leave questions or comments below or contact me at jjb127@mun.ca.<p>Note: Some of you may have seen adelevie's post advertising his services for $500. I am not undercutting him. He sen't me an email saying that this seems to be working well for him. I am charging less because I am less experienced.
======
PedroDiogo_
I like your idea, I wish I had it first.

Best of luck for you :)

~~~
Brewer
Thanks. If you read that last paragraph though, I didn't have the idea first.
:)

------
bartonfink
Where are you located?

~~~
Brewer
St. John's, Newfoundland, Canada

